
Why you should always encrypt your smartphone - ldayley
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/guides/2011/01/why-you-should-always-encrypt-your-smartphone.ars
======
metabrew
I would love to encrypt my phone, I hope Android gets full disk encryption
soon.

